# Rate your school attendance record from 1-10



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

1 being you NEVER EVER EVER EVER GO. Probably went 1 day.
10 being you go every single day.

I'm a teen too so I'm wondering what my fellow teens are going through, are you attending a public high school? or in a special program? 

lol honestly my attendance record was the worst until I got the courage to say I had SA and finally get help...I'm still in special programs, I figure it's better that I stay in different programs that I can commit to rather than go back to public high school and never attend.. thats my two cents at least 

So I'd love to know your experiences


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10,maybe 9 because my parents _*always*_ make me and my brother go to school, even if we're sick, though in 5th grade I got to stay home twice because I made my minor illness seem bigger, and one time in 6th grade I accidently got hit and my nose started to bleed. And my most recent absence was last year when the school was having an assembly and I was getting an award for perfect attendance, and since I didn't want to go up in front of people, but luckily my head and stomach hurt and I exaggerated it into forcing my mom to let me stay home because last time that happened I threw up in lunch, and I got to stay home. That's it, I hate going to school, I should've skipped in 7th grade when I lived like 2 blocks away from the school and could've easily walk to school, but then walk back home


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! That's a good thing, even though you must be anxious I'm guessing
it's good your attendance is excellent though...
I wouldn't be able to do that in my wildest dreams.

Bravo!


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

9
Im prone to getting sick and this year my dads in the hospital so im missing a lot :/

Though if you rated this on a measure of how tardy we are, id be a 9 too. I tend to miss 1st period a lot... >>;


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Used to be 9-10, because I was just anxious enough, that school was hell, but I wouldn't want to skip it, in fear of what teachers would think of me...
Now it's like 5-7ish. Usually I'll go everyday, but I'll skip a few hours in the morning, so I can sleep a little more. I just can't find the motivation anymore to stand up in the morning. (Sounds horribly lazy, I hate being like that. :/)


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

2-3.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

9-10 

The first day of school is always the hardest, but once I get use to my surrounds and start to get to know the other students and teachers, I am comfortable enough to attend most days.

I'm in college now and so far I have been late to a couple classes because I over slept, but I haven't missed one yet.


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

10. I hate missing class more than I hate being there, even though I've pretty much become somewhat of a weird, twitchy object instead of a person at school. I've gotten used to it, though; I'm always studying (in the farthest, darkest corner of the room) to take my mind off of it. My parents would never let me stay at home, and I'm way too much of a coward to go hide during the day and bring in fake notes and stuff to cover it up. I also suspect being Asian has something to do with my grades being linked to my self-esteem. xD


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9 because I have a lot of appointments. I actually dont like to miss school because I having to make up work and stuff like that. It's such a pain


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been doing some stuff outside of school so sometimes I can't go. And sometimes, if I've got some project/test/lab that I need to work on, I'll skip a couple other classes in order to finish it, pretty rare, but it happens... so yeah, around 8/9.


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, from when I used to go to school, (I don't anymore...) I'd say my attendance would be about a 2/10. I liked to skip the first classes at the beginning of the day, and beginning of lunch, and was also late nearly EVERY SINGLE day.

Just sh*thouse attendance to be honest... Awful.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This semester, 9. Last one was about a 5.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, i had 100% attendance all the way through School. 
Life's a *****.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Last semester was a 3.
This semester is a 10.


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow you guys.. I definitely give you props for sticking it out.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

8. If I don't I get so stressed out from the make-up work. =/


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

3-4.. i usually start to skip/get sick/fake sick when there's a presentation coming up or a speech or something and then i'm just scared of going back so i miss out even more.. i wish i could just face my problems


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I feel anxious when I miss class incase I miss something important. For me it is a 10+++ and well because I am in nursing they nearly hunt you down if you are not there as if you have a low attendance you may not pass!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When I was in school I would get anxious if I had to miss a day.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

9. I sometimes sit out of some lessons though or go to the library instead (with teacher's permission) due to anxiety. I also have to go to counselling sessions every week and I'm occasionally off ill.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9 or 10. I hate missing school because I cannot do my work without being taught how.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Last year it was like 4, this year it's been probably a 7...so far.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

I miss school almost all teh freakin time, but not on purpose at all. Im a very heavy sleeper, so i dont get up on my own. I usually use the alarm on my phone which helps about 70% of the time. my attendance record would be about a 7 or a 6.


----------



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

10 I go every day unless class is cancelled for some reason or something else important comes up or I'm really sick, which is rare


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

I reckon it'd be around an eight on the scale. Every month or so I'll skip a day and claim I was sick to make the absence excused. My parents write me sick notes, they don't really care if I skip a few days here and there. I'd say getting out of prison every now and then is just downright healthy and renews energy.


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL Prison :b


----------



## ilovepho (Nov 15, 2011)

6.
There's often times where I'm absent 1-2 days every week, or every other week and that's considered bad, like really bad at my school. We have a LC (or Lost credit) policy at school which states that if you have 5 or more absences, you will lose credit for the class you are absent in. However, I talked to the assistant principal about my problem and he said that he would get rid of my absences from the 1st quarter of school. Now, I just need to start going to school or else I won't graduate in time due to lost credit........


----------



## SociallyawkwardSam (Nov 15, 2011)

5-6 I tend to skip first and last period classes and I skip all presentations. In fact, I skipped one yesterday. Now I'm worrying about presenting all alone in less than 6 hours.


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

10, I am basically never ill and i just really do not want to skip school i'm just nervous that i would ruin my life in the future even if i do overcome SA.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

10. I'm a good boy.


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

10. I hate school, but I refuse to ask the teacher/students to get me notes or anything...just not gonna happen, ever. =P Also, if I miss one day of classes I'd have to work twice as hard to catch up, and plus I'd be pretty lost the next class. Also, there's always some assignment due or a new assignment being given out that day, and I just can't miss that. Plus, I suck at skipping...if I do skip, I just hide in the bathroom for an hour and hope I don't get caught by some teacher. I don't skip willingly (unless it's gym, heh =p) but I really don't mind missing a few periods for dr appointments/whatever.


----------



## heitz44 (Nov 3, 2011)

10. I can't stand having to talk one on one with the teacher, so making up work is hard


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

back in public school I'd give myself a seven. If I could get out of going to school through a cough or fake a sickness, you bet your *** I would.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

BasedGod said:


> I'd say getting out of prison every now and then is just downright healthy and renews energy.


This is so true. :yes


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

Probably 6. I don't have the courage to go to school everyday and I always end up getting in trouble because of it.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

My attendance was last year so that was a 7-8 (judging that every 5% is a lower number.) I got my report a week or so ago but its 80% so its a 6 so far. 

If my parents were easy and let me off as much as I wanted it would be below 50% though lol.


--If I had guts id probably skip alot of it too, teachers shouting at me don't bother me its just what would I be doing if i skipped really lol :/ Im always late as well most days of the week, some lessons id skip altogether tbh. (The two I have no friends in, and maybe the waste of time lessons like pse.)


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

GlamorousGal said:


> Wow you guys.. I definitely give you props for sticking it out.


That's what she said, HEYOOOOO;;;;;
Sorry, my immature impulses are impossible to control


----------



## Raina (Aug 4, 2011)

^ haha this made me laugh 

I would say 6/10, I miss about 1 or 2 classes a week mostly just because I need a break from the hell that is highschool, but if I know were doing something important that day I suck it up and go. My parents don't really care as long as I keep my marks up, but I'm going to start going everyday I think, trying to catch up is way too much work.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I would say I'm at 3. I would hardly go to school and when I did I would ditch and go home early or be wondering the streets high. On average I would go to school like 3 days out of the five but i'd only stay for a couple hours. This lasted all threw out my school life, I'm a big **** up.

I went to a lot of continuation schools, I was on track to graduating early because continuation schools are easier than taking a crap. But in my senior year I got arrested 3 time and **** happen so I dropped out.


----------



## rulesxxx (Nov 18, 2011)

10


----------



## Ally Kitty (Oct 23, 2011)

College - 10, never missed a day. Previously, 9 for every year k-12 (I would get sick from time to time but otherwise was there) EXCEPT 9th grade, I was seriously depressed and my bipolar was at the worst it has ever been, I was scared to go to school for irrational reasons, was hospitalized 3 times and was nearly left back.... So that year was like a 2.... Missed I think 127/180 days......


----------



## artsygirl96 (Sep 27, 2011)

9 - I miss a day here and there. My parents make me go to school everyday even though there's some days I really don't want to. I hate school sometimes.


----------



## snorlax510 (Jun 13, 2013)

*.....*

Mine is probably like a 3 I try to go to school but I have no motivation, and am failing all of my classes but am just too scared to go to class some time all the starring gets me nervous so I just stay home and when am at school I always feel like am being judge and most of my classes I just sit there quietly as the next passing period goes by and another reason might be because am insecure of my weight because I am more comfortable at home than school it keeps me relax and have the privilege to talk to my family.But sometimes when someone is saying a sentence my mind just goes blank and I just mix up my words and say something stupid because i feel like I need to say something but it ends up just making me look stupid in the end. :um


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

About an 8 after my freshmen year, as I starting being tardy just about every day to my first period class. During my second senior semester, I was about a 6; absent from first period frequently. Later on that semester, I went down to about a 4; started being truent from school in one or two classes that didn't really hold much credential value to me, as I saw it, but I still attended my vital core classes.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

K-12: 2/10
College: 10/10


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

9/10. I rarely skip school because I hate to make things up after.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

4/10


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

9/10. When I felt too tired for school I actually fake sick couple times but always ended up being really sick..


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

9. I go to a private so school, so skipping is damn near impossible.


----------



## nomad17 (Jun 14, 2013)

I would probably have to give a score of 9-10. Although I graduated high school last year, I remember I intentionally missed a certain school day during year 11 because we had a class excursion to a museum studying visual arts. The main reason was because I had no friends in that class and I knew if I went, I would either be walking with the class by myself or awkwardly stand by myself during breaks. In year 12, I actually never missed a school day because I don't know why, but getting good grades was really important. Maybe it was because I didn't socialise a lot so it gave me more time to sort my priorities straight. But now I've graduated now and being in university is completely different; it really shows you which friends you made in school are the ones you should stick with. Sorry for the long post, I'm new here. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Rosaletta (Apr 15, 2013)

Probably 8-9 right now. I go to school every day, but I have started missing lessons because I'm afraid of entering the classroom.


----------



## iwannapullthetrigger (Apr 19, 2013)

8 or 9. I usually go, but I occasionally ditch. School is stressful and the environment is too hostile and unwelcoming. I always worry I'll miss something important, and lots of times, I do. I hope to break that habit at a new school. This past year has been awful. Bullies made me stay home.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I dunno about numbers but I'm happy to say I have not been a frequent truant with my absences. During each semester I'm absent no more than 3-4 times. It varies with each class I take. Usually I'll skip my earliest class but show up to my later one that day. When I was in Junior High I would take week-long to sometimes a month long absence.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

My school thinks it's 10. It's really like 8ish - 9. Hehe, silly Australian state schools.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

High School - 3/10
College - 5/10


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

6/10


----------



## domsy1112 (Jun 6, 2011)

much as i hate school i go most of the time. i've only chosen to skip like 2 times in the year. however, i'm always tardy. last year the final count was 80. this year i think im in the late 60s so far heh.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

9.8 :kma


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

High school - 7/10
1st semester of college - 8/10
2nd semester of college - 1/10


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Since about a month ago its been sub 50%


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

9-10. Have to go. Overbearing mother. Even if I'm sick, unless I need to go to the hospital.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

High school: 9/10
College: 6/10


----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

Probably a 2.. I hated high school


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

10/10

I actually have a perfect record, didn't miss a single class in my last two years of high school. I don't get sick that often (and not bad enough to be a decent reason to not go to school) and I have no reason to skip classes....

I do hate school time and most of the times I'd like to not go, but I have to, my parents will go full retard questioning me on why I skipped.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

hmm maybe 7/10


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

10/10. and I go to public school.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Beforehand - 3
Now - 1


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I am a 9. I don't go to school the last week of school. I go to a charter high school.


----------



## MelissaR (Jun 13, 2013)

High school was a 7/10
First and second year of college was a 4/10 
Used to skip it without telling parents otherwise it would have been a 10/10 :um


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

my attendance for my last year of high school was 55% so 5.5/10

and my first college year was around 75% so 7.5/10 

they don't treat it like that though, I had letters from courts and **** at high school threatening my mom with fines. I should of said IT'S A 5.5, IT'S ABOVE AVERAGE!


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Around 8 or 9, I usually don't go because I'm sick. I rarely skip school, unless it would trigger my social anxiety very bad.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

9.5, with an occasional sick day once in a while.


----------



## Hexacore (Jun 12, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> 9.5, with an occasional sick day once in a while.


Yep, that's me as well.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

First year of college dwindled from 10 to about 4, lmao.


----------



## Leon16 (May 26, 2013)

9/10


----------



## kisarose (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd have to say in high school it was 8/9 for me. Sometimes I'd miss it because I was really sleepy or sick. I tried not to because I took rather difficult courses but other times it was because I didn't really want to interact with people that day. Graduated though, I guess that's what counts.


----------



## Gamesizer (May 23, 2013)

Up to Grade 9: 6/10
Grade 10 to College (present): 10/10

I started changing my attendance habits after changing my way of thinking and dealing with my social anxiety (partially).


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

4


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

9-10 because my parents always forced me to go, except when I'm physically sick. They don't think being mentally sick exists. I could really benefit from having a few days off here and there.


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)

4/10.

I get sick easily.


----------



## Zein (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd say 9...I try to avoid classes that give me unbearable anxiety! In Arabic class our teacher always tries to get all the quiet kids to speak up...so I go hide in the library lol!! But not all the time..I only did that like twice this year :clap


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

A solid 2.5


----------



## be happy (Jul 3, 2013)

Well I get sick and nervous so much that it's about a 2/10. For the past few years I've missed over two months of school (per year) and been late almost every single day I attended. (Except Thursdays) >~< but I go to a school that doesn't have classes so I don't need to worry about missing something in class since I teach it to myself.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

10


----------



## Purple Penguin (Oct 1, 2012)

8. I can get away with exaggerating some physical illness sometimes and whenever I can I do. Sometimes I'll make up excuses, but it only sometimes works. If it were my choice it would probably be around a 3. I absolutely hate going and it is the most horrible place. 

My parents aren't ones to believe there is a such thing besides physical illness that can make you need to stay home so I don't even try that route.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

5. I'm surprised no one at the college has really noticed my fleeting, sporadic absenses with no explanation.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

it would of been 2 i had more days off then i went but i dropped out at 15 biggest mistake i made my life would of been better now


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

mike91 said:


> it would of been 2 i had more days off then i went but i dropped out at 15 biggest mistake i made my life would of been better now


How so?

I would have been a 2 as well. I think most of it was lazyness though. My parents were never home so my brothers and I would wait until my parents left and come back.
I dropped out in my 3rd year and months later I got my GED. I should have graduated but I dont regret it. I think I would have been in the same situation im in now, diploma or no diploma.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

9.9/10

I've only skipped lecture to sleep about 4 times in the last two years from what I can remember.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

10, was always anxious about going to class but more anxious over being cought ditching.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

el kanguro said:


> How so?
> 
> I would have been a 2 as well. I think most of it was lazyness though. My parents were never home so my brothers and I would wait until my parents left and come back.
> I dropped out in my 3rd year and months later I got my GED. I should have graduated but I dont regret it. I think I would have been in the same situation im in now, diploma or no diploma.


i would of got my year 10 witch would mean i would have a trade and i would of have some friends now i have a crap job earning **** money and no friends


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

When I was in school I had a bad attendance record, I used to ditch school everyday with my friends lol. 9/10


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

9.9/10
I was physically sick a few days during the year


----------



## Jetizaam (Jun 26, 2013)

4/10
I use to have days off if I knew I'd have to talk in front of the class or something that involved people looking at me. lol


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

8/10


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Was a strong 2... now It's a 0.5


----------

